# How to get updated version of a book



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I got an email the other day that one of the books I bought had "significant editorial changes."

I apparently deleted the email, so I though, hmm, I'll just go to "manage my Kindle" and find the book that has an update.

But I don't see anywhere to update it! When I look at the list of books, the options are just delete, or delete furthest page read, and send by USB, etc.

Hints? Tips?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Go to Amazon and Manage Your Kindle.

At the top of the 'your kindle library' list, there's a drop down box.  The default is for it to show all items.  If you click the arrow, there will be other options.  If there are books that have updates available, one of the options will be 'available for update'.  If you click that it will only show you the books that have updates. . . I just looked and I have 5 of them.

For each one, you click the 'update available' link and it'll tell you that an updated version is available.  You click 'update this title now' and there's a warning to make sure 'annotations backup' is on so you don't lose any marks or highlights*. Click 'update' and it'll do it's thing.  Any devices that a given book was on, will now have the fresh, corrected, copy.  If the book wasn't on any device, the updated copy is now archived.


*this is a new thing.  It used to say that you would lose notes and marks if you updated but it seems that now they've worked out how to save them.  That's a good thing!


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Ha! Yes! Thank you!

I see Wool has an update too! Interesting. I had 14 books with updates.

Oddly, none of them were my own, even though I always buy a test book the day it comes out, and I know I've done updates on them. Strange.

But yay!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

In the UK, I don't think we've ever had that option on the drop down list - or at least I've never seen it - but we do now have an 'automatic book updates' option under 'manage your devices'.

Right at the bottom of that page, beneath what used to be the last item - 'device synchronisation' - there is a new option where you can choose to turn on 'automatic book updates'.  This means we get the updates automatically, rather than an email telling us to update if we want to. I have mine set to 'on', so I'm not sure what happens if you have it set to 'off' - whether you can't update at all, or whether you get an email and the option to do it manually.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

TexasGirl said:


> Ha! Yes! Thank you!
> 
> I see Wool has an update too! Interesting. I had 14 books with updates.
> 
> ...


They don't just send them for _any_ update. Only for significant fixes. And I think the publisher has to request it.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> They don't just send them for _any_ update. Only for significant fixes. And I think the publisher has to request it.


Interesting. I knew they only sent the emails out for significant updates and by request, but until now, I thought any update to a book would show in the list. Now I know!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, that's what I meant. You only get a notice on SIGNIFICANT updates. . . . . of course, I've no idea how they define that.

As to when updates are posted and listed at MYK -- I can't say. I try to remember to check periodically, but usually forget to.  I did because of your question and had 5 to update. Then I got a notice yesterday that there was another. I'd definitely NOT gotten any notices about any of the 5 that were there a few days ago, though.

Possibly, even if not significant enough for an email, the publisher has to request _any_ update be pushed to prior customers. Suggest you ask in the Cafe about the that end of things.


----------



## Katherine Roberts (Apr 4, 2013)

Linjeakel said:


> In the UK, I don't think we've ever had that option on the drop down list - or at least I've never seen it - but we do now have an 'automatic book updates' option under 'manage your devices'.


I'm in the UK, and I found the drop-down list today. In mine, there's one book listed as having significant updates - The Holy Bible! (Now that IS worrying... )

I was looking for an update to The Freelancer's Survival Guide by Kristine Kathryn Rusch (a great guide!) which I bought 2 years ago and is now on its third edition, but no joy. I only turned on automtic updates a few weeks ago, though, so perhaps the publisher has to update the book again before it shows up?


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Katherine Roberts said:


> ...there's one book listed as having significant updates - The Holy Bible! (Now that IS worrying... )


Rimmer: I never agreed with my parents' religion but I wouldn't dream of knocking it.
Lister: What were they?
Rimmer: Seventh Day Advent Hoppists. They believed that every Sunday should be spent hopping. They would hop to church, hop through the service and hop back home again.
Lister: What's the idea behind that then?
Rimmer: Well, they took the Bible literally. Adam and Eve, the snake and the apple, everything. Took it word for word. Unfortunately their version had a misprint. It was all based on 1 Corinthians 13, where it says "faith, hop and charity, and the greatest of these is hop." So that's what they did every seventh day. I tell you, Sunday lunchtimes were a nightmare. Hopping around the table serving soup. We all had to wear sou'esters and asbestos underwear.

[Red Dwarf S03E06, The Last Day]


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Morf said:


> Rimmer: I never agreed with my parents' religion but I wouldn't dream of knocking it.
> Lister: What were they?
> Rimmer: Seventh Day Advent Hoppists. They believed that every Sunday should be spent hopping. They would hop to church, hop through the service and hop back home again.
> Lister: What's the idea behind that then?
> ...


The hubs was watching some Red Dwarf last night. . . . . . . . .

Katherine, the significant update probably just involved formatting fixes.


----------



## Katherine Roberts (Apr 4, 2013)

Love that Red Dwarf joke!


----------



## halinalidia (Apr 15, 2013)

They don't just send them for any update.  And I think the publisher has to request it.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Katherine Roberts said:


> I'm in the UK, and I found the drop-down list today. In mine, there's one book listed as having significant updates - The Holy Bible! (Now that IS worrying... )


Maybe someone switched out all the instances of "not" and replaced it with "often."

Makes for some fun commandments.


----------

